# The bullied becomes the bully :(



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Purchased 2 Blue Acaras recently and one was constantly being harrased by the other, the Bully in this occasion showed features to be like a green Terror so i figured i would take it back to the store and get a replacement, Sure enough i got the replacement home and slowly adjusted it to its new home, now the one that was getting bullied is now the bully, it is harrasing the new one even worse than itself was being harrased, pinning it into a corner and now and then popping at it, feel sorry for it and its quite distressing to watch, ive moved the cave into a different position but it hasnt made a difference and i cant put the new bully into my other tank as some of the occupants would probably become food.
Cant take another back as they probably think im a right one lol.
Any suggestions as the best course of action to calm the bully??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rearrange the decor and more hiding places.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

already have, just waiting to see the outcome, cave is over other side, bogwood is same over its other side and upturned to make another cave, plants pretty much same-ish just move around the middle, ill leave lights out till tomorrow an see what happens, dont wanna take the new one back unless its for its safety 
if i do the bully is going to be one lonely fish and will only have itself to blame


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

yup they still playing cat and mouse, wouldnt like to say as aggressively but it is still happening, only difference can honestly say it no longer looks like the bully trying to eat the other, the other is only slightly smaller by maybe a cm or so.
now there are plenty hiding places do i leave them be and hope they sort out there differences, try another rearrange (dont think i could make it better than it is) or return the smaller (fish i got yesterday) for its own safety and let the other be lonely forever more?
what do you think?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

well some good news possibly/maybe...
the little fella fights back, guess he/she had enough of getting bullied and has turned it around, after a session of locked lips and having a pop at each other like a tennis match the tables are turning, im hoping it all calms down and they get along after this as it makes me sad to see it, love n peace not war an all that lol.
gonna keep an eye on them and hope i dont need to find a way of seperating them, tossed some food in to distract them both an all they did was fight over one pellet lol,
like watching kids argue over the train set lol


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

its always good to see the underdog fight back, no one in life likes to get bullied, no one likes a bully either...
in this case the bully is quite a stocky fish, likes its food and the bullied is quite scrawney, bit skinny, ive been trying to get some food over to where he/she hides to fatten up a little but as i cant see there i dont know how much it gets to eat.
Its always good to see the bully get owned.. and t did here lol..
hasnt stopped the chasing but seems its not as aggressive now, ill keep watching, maybe the bully has backed off a little


----------

